# Recommend me a glaze for a silver car :)



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Want to add a glaze to my detailing process after using my SRP and before my Rubbish Boys wax. For me its all about the glossyness and wet look than durability (as gives an excuse to do it more often!). Been looking at Autsmart cherry glaze, Autobrite cherry glaze and Poorboys diamond. Opinions or there a better one you'd suggest for me? My cars silver and the paintworks not that great thanks to its previous owners so one thats got lots of fillers and will give it a super glossy wet shine are just the ticket!

Cheers


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

chem guys ez creme


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

cg Glossworkz glaze is used for swirl filling as it contains fillers :thumb: the above ez creme is more for fully machined paintwork hth


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Either CG Glossworkz glaze or Prima Amigo. Personally i'd suggest Prima as It's simply an amazing product. I have both and only break out the CG if really heavy filling is required. Amigo will fill light swirls while the CG will fill slightly heavier swirls. Both are best if applied via DA on a finishing pad. You can layer Amigo slightly if you machine the first layer and hand apply the second layer as youre unlikely to work it hard enough to remove the first.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Have a look at the products i`ve used on my A3, i`m loving the finish they have produced on my car matey

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243127


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Prima Amigo, good filling and adds some nice gloss to paintwork


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

After srp using a glaze is a waste of time and product.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Cheers guys. Yeah dont have a DA so going to have to do it by hand. Dennis - was yeah wasnt sure about it as SRP in an AIO but still doesnt give me that wet look im looking for so want to try this before having to invest in a machine polisher etc.... Might give CG Glossworkz a go then!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

PB blackhole is good.I use it on mine and thats more or less silver.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

TheKeano said:


> Cheers guys. Yeah dont have a DA so going to have to do it by hand. Dennis - was yeah wasnt sure about it as SRP in an AIO but still doesnt give me that wet look im looking for so want to try this before having to invest in a machine polisher etc.... Might give CG Glossworkz a go then!


Fair enough, for added bling on silver try carlack68/werkstat prime use a mild clay before tho prep prep prep = shine


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dennis said:


> After srp using a glaze is a waste of time and product.


I always noticed a big difference when using a glaze after SRP.

I'd skip the SRP and just use Amigo. IMO it's a superior product. :thumb:


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Cheers Dennis, where bouts in the detailing stage would the wersktat prime go? Between the wash and polish?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dennis said:


> After srp using a glaze is a waste of time and product.


Thats bang on there, place some egp on top of srp, gives a great finish on silver.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

The best glaze in the whole wide world is prima amigo. Any who says other wise is wrong. (imho, lol).


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What makes primo amigo so unique from the rest out there, the results i must imagine.

Is it the look factors it offers, start of the year it was poorboys blackhole plus white diamond.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> What makes primo amigo so unique from the rest out there, the results i must imagine.


Amigo is polymer based and most others are either oil or water based as far as i know. Might be wrong though.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> What makes primo amigo so unique from the rest out there, the results i must imagine.
> 
> Is it the look factors it offers, start of the year it was poorboys blackhole plus white diamond.


Us lot move quick around here! Still my favourite, it's just taken ages for you guys to catch up! Same goes with menzerna powerlock! :lol:

Blackhole is pretty similar actually, but I feel Amigo looks deep, wet, and glossy, and the blackhole looks more reflective. And just when you thought it wasn't possible, Amigo is easier to use!!! I like the smell better too, but that has zero consideration for me, it's all about performance and results.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd probably use amigo anyway but also worth looking at R222's cleanser/glaze. 

Supposed to be very good on silvers.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure there was a test on here, but i can't find it, this test was on a bonnet, with different sections taped up, and the products were applied with a make up pad, the one i believe came first was srp for its cleaning factor, plus carlack as well, but the result of amigo was not fully identified as the colour is dark grey or black in the bottle.

Amigo does get a very strong vote on here, i've never seen a bad word against amigo.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Cheers guys....now thinking Amigo!! If only my bank balance would let me try out every one on a different panel to compare haha!


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

How about *The Detail Shoppe: Wet Glaze 2.0*?
It will stand on glass for ever, you can put it on your wax after every wash, its very easy to buff off and you can apply it in direct sun and HOT car!
Wet Glaze 2.0 is made with *acrylic polymers* that form a very strong bond to the vehicles surface so you are sure it will not wash away like other glazes


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

[FIN]Dani said:


> How about *The Detail Shoppe: Wet Glaze 2.0*?
> It will stand on glass for ever, you can put it on your wax after every wash, its very easy to buff off and you can apply it in direct sun and HOT car!
> Wet Glaze 2.0 is made with *acrylic polymers* that form a very strong bond to the vehicles surface so you are sure it will not wash away like other glazes


too hard to get. Try CG blacklight if that's what you want. Probably the same.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Primo Amigo or PB Whitediamond/Blackhole for me


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Poorboys White Diamond / Blackhole for me too, got some CG Glossworkz but not tried it yet.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> too hard to get. Try CG blacklight if that's what you want. Probably the same.


Too hard to get??


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Could always try Megs #7 after you've applied a coat of SRP, top it with a coat of EGP or maybe AG HD wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would probably go for the srp option then egp on top.

You can place ez creme then fk1000 on top.

Theres two options there.

I'm sure both will look good.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> too hard to get. Try CG blacklight if that's what you want. Probably the same.


blacklights a sealant isnt it?...

Ez creme :thumb:

And this amigo is goint to be tried, it's nipping the brain and the ez creme is running low so soon see how well it's liked.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe black-light is a sealant not to sure if it's hybrid though, i believe the testing was done in Thailand first, due to the weather and dust there, then it got released on the UK market.

To be honest my friend you are going to get lots of different views on here, it might be best to start from square one, a proper clean, claybar, polish the defects away, glaze can be added for extra bling, then top up with chosen wax or sealant, then see the results you get.
From detailing never get dis-hearted from your first attempt, its always try and error, and time that's required to get the finish.
Being silver, you've got luck on your side, i always work with darker colours, srp and egp will be fine buddie, or you can p1 all the car before hand, then srp then egp on top...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

couped said:


> blacklights a sealant isnt it?...
> 
> Ez creme :thumb:
> 
> And this amigo is goint to be tried, it's nipping the brain and the ez creme is running low so soon see how well it's liked.


Blacklight sounds exactly the same as wet glaze 2.0 if you read up on them. CG called theirs a sealant, well a new ultimate mystery LSP :lol: and Detail Shoppe just called theirs version 2.0.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Too hard to get??


He means that it is hard to get it because there are not so many resellers.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Yeah but if you have internet so you have not to drive to nearest reseller, my stuff come from UK to Finland, thank god I have internet, to drive from Finland to UK and back with car shampoo and some wax should be little bit overkill 

So put in an order to nearest reseller and then wait, thats my point


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best combo for silver by miles, is srp topped with there egp.

You could try the new srp version out, not to sure if the new one states egp on top, seriously works wonders on silvers this combination.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I went for SRP followed by Britemax Xtreme Elements finished with 2 coats of Colli 845 on my Silver Leon.

Fish


----------

